
Families Stuck at Home Turn to Board Game Catan, Sending Sales Skyrocketing - tosh
https://www.npr.org/2020/08/07/897271885/families-stuck-at-home-turn-to-board-game-catan-sending-sales-skyrocketing
======
tosh
> "Every player is involved throughout the whole game, even when it's other
> players' turns, you're not sitting around waiting," says Arneson. "The games
> are always quite close. Nobody ever gets eliminated. It is just a remarkable
> achievement in game design."

I hope most families go for Catan instead of Risk while sheltered in place.
The latter tends to cause fallouts and retaliation that go beyond the game.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risk_(game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risk_\(game\))

